

Ask YC: What Linux Distro to choose? - alexk

Hi All,<p>I'm setting my web app on the VPS server and I need to choose Linux distro. I know Fedora best of all, but there can be distro that suits for this target better then Fedora, so if you have ideas, advices and experience, please do not hesitate to post :)<p>Thanks, Alex
======
progg
Since you already know Fedora, use CentOS. In case you decide later on to move
your stuff to dedicated server, centos(rhel) has the best support for the big
enterprise servers like Dell PowerEdge.

Most of the software can be installed through the yum, just add rpmforge repo:

rpm -Uhv
[http://apt.sw.be/redhat/el5/en/i386/rpmforge/RPMS/rpmforge-r...](http://apt.sw.be/redhat/el5/en/i386/rpmforge/RPMS/rpmforge-
release-0.3.6-1.el5.rf.i386.rpm)

Updating the system is really easy, and if you do not know how to setup
something, <http://howtoforge.org/> has most likely info you will need.

------
kashif
Debian Etch or Ubuntu Server because there is NO dependency hell.
Additionally, Debian based systems are extremely stable - only after BSD(IMHO)

------
mpk
I use Debian for servers all the time. Uptime, stability, support, etc all
world-class. Well, there was that OpenSSL bit last week, but let's ignore that
for now ..

The packaging system is great, but you really do need to understand it or
you'll spend a lot of frustrated hours appending '--force --work-damn-you' to
everything.

Debian major release cycles usually span several years. If you want to use the
latest version of whizz-bang software you'll have to \- selectively include it
from 'unstable', or \- build it from source and install it on the server, \-
or (my choice) build it, package it in .deb format and put it on a private
package repository and have the server install from there.

Debian infrastructure is about long-term planning. This means figuring a lot
of things out, but it tends to pay off in the long run.

------
eugenejen
I used VPS lately. I used Fedora just because I have been using Redhat since
1996. I met some admins who are used to Debian while I need to take a week to
adapt.

Another reason for me to use Fedora/Centos/Redhat is I need to use some close
source, and those close source is target at Fedora. So if you are using open
source software only, then you just need to use the tools that you are most
familiar with.

For me, I just want to spemd more time to work on the product and reduce the
time that I need to admin the system.

------
mdasen
The most important thing: use one of the long-term distros. If you choose
Ubuntu, go for the LTS even when it isn't the latest. If you're a RedHat fan,
pass over Fedora for CentOS/RHEL. If you go with Debian, don't use testing.

My personal opinion is that if you're already familiar with RedHat/Fedora,
CentOS will fit you better. Most of the time with these things it's
familiarity that will trump all the superiority that fanboys flame about.

------
st3fan
Am I the only one who thinks that Fedora/RedHat/Suse all have _terrible_
package management? I just _love_ the deb-based package system of Debian and
Ubuntu. It's fast, there are hundreds of mirrors and it never ever fails me.

~~~
babo
With the latest Fedoras it is the same experience as Ubuntu or Debian.

------
ichverstehe
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=160288>

.. and I still recommend Debian or Ubuntu Server. Running the later at my VPS.
It's neat.

~~~
kashif
Which VPS?

~~~
ichverstehe
A 256MB slice at SliceHost.

~~~
alexk
how good is SliceHost?

~~~
ichverstehe
So far I haven't really used it for anything but minor stuff. But I have a
very good impression, it took only a few minutes creating the slice, the
management interface is great. No cons at the moment.

------
vegai
Arch Linux. It's supported by Slicehost

~~~
rkowalick
I LOVE Arch Linux. It is blazingly fast, even on old computers. My favorite
part about it is it never does anything without you telling it to. You set up
everything when you install it. You configure the installation, you pick the
Desktop or WM. You set up the networking.

They also have a really good package manager and AWESOME user repositories
that have pretty much anything you would ever need.

Honestly, I got into Linux because I wanted control over my computer. I
started out with Ubuntu because everyone says it's a great place to start. I
got fed up twiddling with GUI settings and undoing what Ubuntu had done. I
installed Arch. It took a couple of hours, but at the end, I had a computer
that I set up entirely. I knew everything I did and how to change anything
should the need arise.

Also, if you have an easily configurable internet connection, you can download
the FTP install ISO which is all of 30MB and get up to date packages right
from the start.

Their user community is also fantastic. Check out www.archlinux.org for more
info.

------
albertcardona
The ubuntu server edition is relatively small for all it packages, and sets up
most services for you.

Very easy to use. All services are started/stopped via:

$ sudo /etc/init.d/servicename start|stop|restart|status

Typing $ sudo /etc/init.d/servicename without any argument will list the
possible args. Couldn't be easier.

